# Flounder in the cold, wind, and rain



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The weather around here lately has been miserable, but those who are willing to brave the elements have been rewarded with some excellent gigging action. I find that I usually have better nights of gigging when the conditions are at their worst. During cold windy weather, as long as I can find some clear protected water, the flounder will be there. I also find that the calm nice nights tend to spread the fish out more, making it hard to dial-in on a pattern. Most of the fish right now are still in the 14-16" range. The bigger flounder are trickling in right now, with a handful of fish each night in the 17-20" range.

I still have a couple nights open during spring break, and also a couple weekend nights still available in March.

*2/25/2015*
I had the Wally B. group of 2 on the boat tonight. Conditions were nice, with calm winds, cool temps, low tide, and ultra-clear water everywhere we went. The fish were widely scattered, mainly hanging around areas where hard sand meets deeper oyster shell. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 2 drum and 3 sheepshead by 11pm.

*3/1/2015*
I had the Cristie M. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were miserable, with temps around 48 degrees, North wind at 10-20 mph, and periods of light rain and mist. We did have a nice high tide, which pushed the flounder very shallow over hard sand and shell bottom. Our first 2 stops were slow, with only 4 flounder and 4 drum in the first three hours of the trip. On the next stop, we found very clear water and lots of flounder holding on hard sand bottom. There were 100's of fresh flounder beds in this area, but the majority of the fish had already moved out, leaving just enough behind for us to finish up our limit. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 5 black drum before midnight.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Great start to Spring Break*

The weather has been really cold and nasty around here for the last 3-4 days. The recent cold front pushed a ton of water out of the bays, with only a slight improvement in water levels tonight. The Spring flounder run is underway, and the flounder are out in force right now, as long as you are willing to brave the cold weather to go get them. The next 2 nights look like a washout, with rain likely, especially in the evening. Things are looking up for the rest of Spring Break, with light winds and slightly warmer temps Tuesday-Sunday.
*
3/7/2015*
I had the Chris D. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were fair, with NE wind at 10-15, cool temps in the mid-50's, and very low tides. Things started off slow, with lots of small flounder around and only a few scattered keepers. We gigged 6 fish in the first 1 1/2 hours, and then things got hot and heavy. In the next hour we put the remaining 14 fish in the boat, with a few better size fish mixed in. They were holding shallow over hard sand and oyster shell bottom, along an edge of murky water off the bank about 20 yards. We had our 20 flounder limit by 9:30pm, and then went looking for some drum and sheepshead. We didn't find many drum or sheepshead tonight, and ended with 4 of each before we called it quits at 11pm.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

